# Belt stop falling off!



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

My tractor mower deck belt, not my pants belt, keeps falling off. As soon as I disengage the PTO, the belt falls off the front spindle. Is there anyway to tighten this thing? I have a 2001 Sabre, 46 in deck. It is a brand new belt. I put it on in March.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

whobdah said:


> My tractor mower deck belt, not my pants belt, keeps falling off. As soon as I disengage the PTO, the belt falls off the front spindle. Is there anyway to tighten this thing? I have a 2001 Sabre, 46 in deck. It is a brand new belt. I put it on in March.


If the belt retainer (s) are all still in place, misalignment of idler an pulley is a usual suspect because of the pivoting bracket it mounts to becomes worn at its pivot point. If you are careful there is a way you can observe the operation of it to see if the alignment changes when engaged and dis-engaged.


----------

